# Klein Tools USA Meters



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I have heard the other meters start being released next week.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Klein meters are junk no mater where they're made


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I would consider buying a "made In the USA of domestic parts" meter from Klien.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I would consider buying a "made In the USA of domestic parts" meter from Klien.


Made in USA of "only" domestic parts? I don't think any meter maker could do that. Some electronic parts are just not made here anymore. Even if you want to build the boards, assemble, and test using all USA labor, you will still need to buy some parts outside of the US. But, I'm all for building and testing here, using USA labor.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> Klein meters are junk no mater where they're made


Why, because it isn't a fluke? Explain further. I use one, does everything I need and was way cheaper than getting a fluke equivalent.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> Why, because it isn't a fluke? Explain further. I use one, does everything I need and was way cheaper than getting a fluke equivalent.


I've used my AW sperry clamp -on right next to a fluke and got identical readings . There's nothing wrong with non fluke meters . You're paying for a name more than anything else .


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> I've used my AW sperry clamp -on right next to a fluke and got identical readings . There's nothing wrong with non fluke meters . You're paying for a name more than anything else .


I didn't mind paying more for the Fluke name when it was all made in USA. But, now that almost all Flukes are made in China, I won't pay those prices to them anymore. Glad to see Klein doing USA stuff, but I wish they would do the meters here too.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Flukes have a deserved reputation for reliability and dependability that took time to develop. Klein will have to be patient for us to be convinced.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

eejack said:


> Flukes have a deserved reputation for reliability and dependability that took time to develop. Klein will have to be patient for us to be convinced.


Yes, but now they are pulling the bait and switch, and ripping us off because of our faith in them. I pay $40 for Klein Linesman pliers because they have a deserved reputation for reliable and dependable made in USA pliers. If they started making those pliers in China, and still charged $40, how many of us would stick with Klein? That is what Fluke is doing, so I have no loyalty to stick with them anymore.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yes, but now they are pulling the bait and switch, and ripping us off because of our faith in them. I pay $40 for Klein Linesman pliers because they have a deserved reputation for reliable and dependable made in USA pliers. If they started making those pliers in China, and still charged $40, how many of us would stick with Klein? That is what Fluke is doing, so I have no loyalty to stick with them anymore.


Like klien is doing with everything but the linesman pliers


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I recently purchased a chinese underground tracer,advertised on E-Bay as a company acquired by Fluke. Fluke offers a similar model(yellow-different shape)For $ 800 vs. $ 200 chinese. Apparently Fluke is buying companies/products as opposed to developing their own and the absolute best is no longer their goal. Before I purchased the tracer I compared manuals,Chinese vs. Fluke they are identical.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Like klien is doing with everything but the linesman pliers


I am so sick of hearing this. NO they are not. 

I will admit that Klein has several products on the market now that are made in China. I am as pissed about that as everyone else is, an I won't buy those products. But, I have not seen Klein take any of the products that they make in the USA and move that overseas. I do not know of any Klein tool that was made in the USA, but is now made in China. There is a difference in stopping made in USA product and going to China, than there is in adding a China made product to the line. 

But, that is not the same with Fluke. The first Fluke T5 I owned was made in USA. When that crapped out a few years ago, I went to buy another as a replacement. Same Fluke T5 was now made in China. Years ago, every Fluke clamp and DMM was made in the USA, now there are a whopping 6 products. They are the 175, 177, 179, 83V, 87V, and 233. Every other Fluke meter has moved overseas. Name me 1 Klein model number that used to be made here, and now is not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

My understanding is that Fluke makes or owns branches that produce a lot of overseas equipment for the foreign market, and the quality control and production standards are not nearly as rigorous as they are here. So even if a meter looks the same, there is a good reason it's cheaper. This is apparently the source of a lot of the cheap, new Fluke stuff on eBay.

I'll see if I can find something to back this up more conclusively.

And to be sure, I absolutely think there's value in Fluke construction. I'm a meter junkie and I've tried a lot of them. As far as construction, reliability, and functionality, I definitely think think they outperform their competition.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> And to be sure, I absolutely think there's value in Fluke construction. I'm a meter junkie and I've tried a lot of them. As far as construction, reliability, and functionality, I definitely think think they outperform their competition.


John,

I am not saying that Fluke doesn't make a good product, they do. Their USA products were great, and their made in China products are better than "most" made in China products. I'm just sick of the double standards I see on this board, when it comes to Fluke. Fluke can take anything to China, and it is still a good product, but there is not another company that can do that. And, why does the price of that meter that was USA made not go down when they move it to China?

I am kind of a tool junkie too. The reason I spend most of my time just reading and posting in the tools and test equipment forum is that I'm always looking for cool new toys, and I come here to see what other new stuff others have found. I'm just so tired of hearing that every company that makes a product in China has a crap product, but not Fluke. Fluke has found a way to make their products in China great, but nobody else can. That is just crap. 4 years ago the ENTIRE line of Fluke 33X clamp meters was recalled. Then they kill that line, and replace it with the 37X line of clamp meters. This year, that entire line of 37X clamps was recalled. They used to make tic tracers here in the USA, and now those are in China, and they had a recall on those a few years ago. So, the Fluke made in China quality has issues, yet most people on this board stick with Fluke for doing that, and won't do that with any other company.

They might design that nice durable case that feels solid in your hand here, but the PCB that is the brains of that meter, and the electronics that controls the safety of the product, is not the same. So, to your comment about value in Fluke construction, I only somewhat agree. I agree that Fluke does make a good product. And I agree that a made in USA Fluke product might be worth double the price of a made in China product of another company. But, I don't agree that a Fluke made in China meter is worth double the price of other made in China meters, and worth the same value as one made in USA.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> John,
> 
> I am not saying that Fluke doesn't make a good product, they do. Their USA products were great, and their made in China products are better than "most" made in China products. I'm just sick of the double standards I see on this board, when it comes to Fluke. Fluke can take anything to China, and it is still a good product, but there is not another company that can do that. And, why does the price of that meter that was USA made not go down when they move it to China?
> 
> ...


Here is something to think about. 

Regardless of where something is made, the overall quality is the sum of the parts. 
If something contains parts from china, Japan, Mexico or some other foreign country, does "made is USA" really matter?
How much of your made in USA fluke was actually made in the US? If it is now assembled in china, but always contained Chinese parts, what is the difference?


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Co worker bought Klein clamp meter, tool is rugged until you get to the leads. They are short, flimsy, and pull out on their own.
I bought a Ryobi meter the teck 4 line and I love it. I'm a fluke guy and Ryobi is right behind fluke. Leads strong and long, meter is impact and water proof from manufacturer, uses their rechargeable system that is fast and reliable, huge screen and numbers and full screen green light up. Bright too not like the Klein yellow can barely be seen. It has a hook on back for hanging on panel doors or on emt up to 1". Best meter I have used. Now I put the fluke away and use it............I can't remember when I last used it. 
Fluke has a fuse in back and others do not including Ryobi.
Fluke has the best feeling leads and have never pulled out during service
Fluke has a faster response than any meter I have compare it too. 
Fluke meter $300+, Ryobi meter $125 with charger and batt bought separately.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> If something contains parts from china, Japan, Mexico or some other foreign country, does "made is USA" really matter?
> How much of your made in USA fluke was actually made in the US? If it is now assembled in china, but always contained Chinese parts, what is the difference?


That is actually the argument over made in USA with 100% USA parts, verses made in USA with foreign and domestic parts. I don't care if the resisters or capacitors in the meters come from USA or China, or Mexico. I would like them o come from USA, but some of these parts just are not made here, period. But, how those parts are manufactured on to board, then assembled, then aligned, then quality checked, does make a difference where they are made. If you were handed all the parts that go into a meter, and told to solder them all on, and assemble, could you do that as well as anybody else?

Assembly and testing is way different then where you buy the parts from, in order to assemble and test.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Couldn't find reviews that showed the tool in use. I guess it is being discontinued and now on sale for$45. I'm going to get another one.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Electrician#1trade said:


> Co worker bought Klein clamp meter, tool is rugged until you get to the leads. They are short, flimsy, and pull out on their own.
> I bought a Ryobi meter the teck 4 line and I love it. I'm a fluke guy and Ryobi is right behind fluke. Leads strong and long, meter is impact and water proof from manufacturer, uses their rechargeable system that is fast and reliable, huge screen and numbers and full screen green light up. Bright too not like the Klein yellow can barely be seen. It has a hook on back for hanging on panel doors or on emt up to 1". Best meter I have used. Now I put the fluke away and use it............I can't remember when I last used it.
> Fluke has a fuse in back and others do not including Ryobi.
> Fluke has the best feeling leads and have never pulled out during service
> ...


This thread was about made in USA, not Fluke verses Klein verses Ryobi verses whoever. But, since you brought this up, let's shore up some facts. The Klein meter with the meter with yellow light and small screen is the $40 Klein. So, you are comparing a $300 Fluke, with a $125 Ryobi, and a $40 Klein? Seems fair to me????

I own the Klein MM2000 that I paid $109 for. This get me closer to the price you mention for the others. It has the biggest, brightest, largest white lighted display have have seen on ANY meter. Better than my Fluke, and better than that Ryobi I have seen in Depot. I can't even tell when my Fluke display light is on. It also has the huge high energy fuses that are in a Fluke, that the Ryobi does not. It is also CAT IV safety rated, where your Ryobi is not. If you like the rechargeable battery Ryobi has, great. That is something others do not have. But, I don't replace meter batteries enough to care about that. Klein leads are sized so they store in the back of the meter. If you want a bigger lead, that does not store, buy Fluke leads for $40. Those leads cost more than the Klein meter you are comparing them to.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Klien has always made stuff in china ? Who knew. This is a stupid thread


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess sound we did wander off.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> Why, because it isn't a fluke? Explain further. I use one, does everything I need and was way cheaper than getting a fluke equivalent.


No, because they are built like crap


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

So what do you hang the meter on when you take the panel cover off in order to actually use the meter? Seems like a useless feature.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Hotlegs said:


> So what do you hang the meter on when you take the panel cover off in order to actually use the meter? Seems like a useless feature.


You are so right!!!!! I don't know, I guess I was thinking the door on a fire panel because the guys are exposed and since there is no facp in my home this worked!!!!! this is a FAIL PIC


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Hotlegs said:


> So what do you hang the meter on when you take the panel cover off in order to actually use the meter? Seems like a useless feature.


Surface mount panel, emt horizontal on wall or other panels next to it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hotlegs said:


> ...So what do you hang the meter on when you take the panel cover off in order to actually use the meter? Seems like a useless feature.


 Fluke includes that hook with their magnetic straps. I always put it on, but I honestly don't think I've ever once used it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

That magnetic strap is best for dragging about three different pairs of
Pliers out of your bag with the meter.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> That magnetic strap is best for dragging about three different pairs of
> Pliers out of your bag with the meter.


 :laughing: Yep. Bend a piece of steel in a "U" shape and slide it over the magnet when you go to store it. It basically "shorts out" the magnetic flux and keeps the magnet from sticking to things.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

I have meters with the magnet strap and don't find the straps that useful. The main thing I need in a meter is a slot on the back so i can clip in one of the test leads. This meter is handy as you can plug a meter lead right into the top.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Klien has always made stuff in china ? Who knew. This is a stupid thread


Man, you sure like trying to derail threads, and cause trouble, don't you.

I never said Klein has always made stuff in China. I don't know the history of Klein, but I'm sure at first everything was made in Chicago. All I said was I've only seen China on some recent new Klein stuff, that they are adding to their line. I have never seen a Klein steel tool that was USA made get switched to being made in China.

But, I'm talking about Klein Tools, and you keep referring to this Klien company that I don't know about.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> No, because they are built like crap


It isn't a hammer.
Jesus, mine rides around in my toolbag all day, no case and no other protection, and it does just fine. I've had it for at least 2 years and had zero problems. I had some questions about it when I first got it, mostly because of all the haters here. Go ahead and spend $300 on a Fluke that does the same thing, (real American $) and make everybody jealous if that is what you need.
I don't take "It's built like crap" as an explanation,:no: it is just baseless hating.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> , (real American $)


Those are made in China now too. 

It's not fair that they still charge $1 for an American dollar when it's made overseas in some sweat shop.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Electrician#1trade said:


>


Strange place for a pencil sharpener.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Man, you sure like trying to derail threads, and cause trouble, don't you.
> 
> I never said Klein has always made stuff in China. I don't know the history of Klein, but I'm sure at first everything was made in Chicago. All I said was I've only seen China on some recent new Klein stuff, that they are adding to their line. I have never seen a Klein steel tool that was USA made get switched to being made in China.
> 
> But, I'm talking about Klein Tools, and you keep referring to this Klien company that I don't know about.


No I don't like to start trouble and no I don't like to derail threads. 

I also don't like to argue with tool reps on my electrical forum when they clearly are lying about the tools they are representing. 

Klein tools are junk.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> No I don't like to start trouble and no I don't like to derail threads.
> 
> I also don't like to argue with tool reps on my electrical forum when they clearly are lying about the tools they are representing.
> 
> Klein tools are junk.


 :laughing: I thought this sounded familiar. In another thread I seriously wondered if _Voltage_ _Hazard_ was a Greenlee rep. I don't think he's either, he just doesn't like Fluke very much.

I will agree it sucks that Fluke is starting to offshore stuff.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

HawkShock said:


> Strange place for a pencil sharpener.


Visit it in the mornings when I start my day. Can't have a dull pencil in my pocket protector.
Good profile pic, they will still have to pry my gun from my cold dead hand.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

HawkShock said:


> Strange place for a pencil sharpener.


Kids use it too.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

HawkShock said:


> Strange place for a pencil sharpener.


Impressive work on the inside too. Upgrade from 8 fuse. All work should be done neat clean tagged paired


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

nolabama said:


> No I don't like to start trouble and no I don't like to derail threads.
> 
> I also don't like to argue with tool reps on my electrical forum when they clearly are lying about the tools they are representing.
> 
> Klein tools are junk.


I think there are exceptions. Just my opinion but I think some of the higher end Klein tools like the Journeyman series are fairly good. When Klein cheapens them like they have the other tools it will be Adios Amigos. It also appears the Fluke is cheapening up their meters. Take a new clamp on meter and compare the operation with one that's 10 years older!!


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I also don't like to argue with tool reps on my electrical forum when they clearly are lying about the tools they are representing.


No, I'm not a tool rep.

What tool am I supposed to be selling, and what lie did I tell? I put out facts behind everything I said, but you just throwing out a bunch of "Klien sucks" statements. Show everyone here my lie, and the facts you have to support that, and I'll retract that you are not just trying to derail the thread.

All I did when I started this post was put a link to a new product I saw. And, I stated I was surprised to see it was USA made.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> I don't think he's either, he just doesn't like Fluke very much.
> 
> I will agree it sucks that Fluke is starting to offshore stuff.


Actually, I do like Fluke products, and own several. I just don't agree that Fluke is the almighty meter company that never makes mistakes, and can overprice their products because so many other people believe that.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> No, I'm not a tool rep.
> 
> What tool am I supposed to be telling, and what lie did I tell? I put out facts behind everything I said, but you just throwing out a bunch of "Klien sucks" statements. Show everyone here my lie, and the facts you have to support that, and I'll retract that you are not just trying to derail the thread.
> 
> All I did when I started this post was put a link to a new product I saw. And, I stated I was surprised to see it was USA made.


I'm sorry I called you a liar. 

I am unsure of the purpose of this thread to begin with. 

You come across as a tool rep. Check the threads you start. 

I do not like Klein tool. Period point blank. I cannot understand anyone who will defend them. 

If they make meters here in the USA I will buy one just because it says made in USA. 

They ain't able to make meters here and make money on them or Fluke would still be doing it


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> You come across as a tool rep. Check the threads you start.


The threads I start, or jump on to, are usually about tools and meters. But, that's because I'm a tool junkie. I don't come to this forum to learn about my job, or to ask questions of others about my job. I hang around this thread because I like to see new stuff that comes out, and I don't always see it first. But, when I see a company being slammed, with no reason behind it, or just for the sake of slamming them, I defend them. I have defended Fluke, Klein, Greenlee, Ideal, and others. I have also given them all crap when I don't like something they do too.

If you hate a company, then fine, you have that right. But, that does not mean you can slam every product they make, when you have not tried it. When I defend a product, I have used it and speak from my experience with it. When I don't like a product, it is also one that I have used. Hate any company you want, but stick to the facts.

You say you don't know why this thread started. It started because I posted about a new USA made product I saw, that had not been posted here before. That is what I come here looking for, and I'm guessing others appreciate that too. What it morphed into, and what it's purpose is now, is not my doing.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The threads I start, or jump on to, are usually about tools and meters. But, that's because I'm a tool junkie. I don't come to this forum to learn about my job, or to ask questions of others about my job. I hang around this thread because I like to see new stuff that comes out, and I don't always see it first. But, when I see a company being slammed, with no reason behind it, or just for the sake of slamming them, I defend them. I have defended Fluke, Klein, Greenlee, Ideal, and others. I have also given them all crap when I don't like something they do too.
> 
> If you hate a company, then fine, you have that right. But, that does not mean you can slam every product they make, when you have not tried it. When I defend a product, I have used it and speak from my experience with it. When I don't like a product, it is also one that I have used. Hate any company you want, but stick to the facts.
> 
> You say you don't know why this thread started. It started because I posted about a new USA made product I saw, that had not been posted here before. That is what I come here looking for, and I'm guessing others appreciate that too. What it morphed into, and what it's purpose is now, is not my doing.


Klein is junk!:laughing::laughing: I've used Klein for years. Their screwdrivers look nice on the shelf but when you put them to use they fail miserably compared to Weras etc. Once in a while they'll come out with something new and I'll bite but they just won't stand up to the abuse! I do think they're better then Ideal though.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

No I don't have to base anything in fact. If the teevee has taught me anything , it's perception is reality. 

Klein is junk.

I am going to leave you alone. My intent is not to piss you off

I just don't like Klein.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Klein is junk.


:laughing::lol::lol: I get the feeling that you don't like Klein tools or am I misreading you!!


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> No I don't have to base anything in fact. If the teevee has taught me anything , it's perception is reality.


I read that on the Internet, so it must be true...............


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

So what's an upgrade to Klein?


----------



## BraddaJ (Feb 23, 2013)

What's so great about being made in the USA? I had a meal from Burger King yesterday and It might have been better if it did come from china, plus does anyone know that the value of the American dollar is dropping like a stone? That's why there's all these cash for gold places popping up


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Last year I went to order a fluke meeter from a local supply house and they said they stopped selling them because fluke was giving people a hard time on there warrantees. Also now if you what to get a Klein tool replaced you can trade it for an Ideal ( Ideal is trying to go 100% USA)


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I actually really like Ideal products... have many of their hand tools & electronics, and I want more!


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

yea I had one of there clamp meters and it was awesome intel it walked ;(


----------



## EC&MWriter (Apr 1, 2013)

For the April issue of EC&M, I'm writing an article on electricians and brand preference. I'd like to cover what electricians look for in their tools and materials and what makes the ultimate buying decision? Performance? Warranty? Made in the USA? 

I've enjoyed reading some of these strong opinions here and am looking for more of the same for the article. If you'd like your voice heard, contact me through email at [email protected] or phone (913)967-1806.

Thanks!

Beck Ireland
EC&M
ecmweb.com


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Fluke includes that hook with their magnetic straps. I always put it on, but I honestly don't think I've ever once used it.


They do? I must throw it away immediately as useless crap.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fluke is my first choice for test equipment. In this area you get what you pay for. I have never owned a Klein instrument,but have only used their hand tools the whole time in the trades. My main go to gadget is a Fluke T5-600,its the best meter I ever used. On the Klein screwdrivers the handles are right,great chisels,pry bars,turn screws. No complaint from me.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Spunk#7 said:


> Fluke is my first choice for test equipment. In this area you get what you pay for. I have never owned a Klein instrument,but have only used their hand tools the whole time in the trades. My main go to gadget is a Fluke T5-600,its the best meter I ever used. On the Klein screwdrivers the handles are right,great chisels,pry bars,turn screws. No complaint from me.


The handles are good the blades are soft, Klein is junk!!:laughing::laughing:


----------

